# Rate Jeremy Fragrance



## bassfreak (Dec 25, 2018)

looks alone 10/10 , if he gym maxx it will be 11/10 (add some muscles hes super lean)
This man have amazing "vibe" it makes him even more attractive
hes 190 cm , half polish half german


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 25, 2018)

Slayer.


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Dec 25, 2018)

Dont forget that this dude smells like a god aswell. Hes a true 10/10, he's maxed out on every possible aspect tbh


----------



## UltraExtremeIntense (Dec 25, 2018)

Have you seen his music video?



He's come close to fame but couldn't quite make it. His new brand will sell because of his un knowledgeable fans, mostly curries, who are lured by his buzzwords. Very gl only failo being nasolobial folds.


----------



## theropeking (Dec 25, 2018)

Weird nose and piltrum + hes a skullcel. If you watch his german vids, he comes off as a tryhard nerdic beta cuck tbh


6.4/10 chad lite but thats it.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Dec 25, 2018)

Looks alright, nowhere near 8+ though.


----------



## bassfreak (Dec 25, 2018)

theropeking said:


> Weird nose and piltrum + hes a skullcel. If you watch his german vids, he comes off as a tryhard nerdic beta cuck tbh
> 
> 
> 6.4/10 chad lite but thats it.



if he is 6.4 than me and 70 % of ppl here are -50 subhumans


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Dec 25, 2018)

>Deep nasolabial folds
>10/10


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 25, 2018)

Enigmatic93 said:


> >Deep nasolabial folds
> >10/10


Take the age pill. Men peak at 45. mfw applying feminine beauty standards


----------



## Solitarian_Walker (Dec 25, 2018)

10/10 fragrances


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 25, 2018)

theropeking said:


> Weird nose and piltrum + hes a skullcel. If you watch his german vids, he comes off as a tryhard nerdic beta cuck tbh
> 
> 
> 6.4/10 chad lite but thats it.


This tbh. Nowhere close to a 10 lmao


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 25, 2018)

His features are exaggerated in my opinion which is bad for harmony. He also looks old and his personality isn't attractive because he's not the bad boy type of man. 
I'd rate him 8/10.
His SMV is a strong 9.8/10. He drives a Ferrari, is rich, has his own cologne, youtube fame etc...


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 25, 2018)

I personnel think that guys like Alain Delon(if you dont know him type plein soleil Alain Delon, French actor) god he's an absolute beast or Marlon brando are better


----------



## ovrck (Dec 25, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> I personnel think that guys like Alain Delon(if you dont know him type plein soleil Alain Delon, French actor) god he's an absolute beast or Marlon brando are better


nobody can mog prime delon


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 25, 2018)

ovrck said:


> nobody can mog prime delon



totale agree, he's something that lookism cannot explain. His eye area, not hunter eye area but gadded when he's looking at you...


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 25, 2018)

10/10? 

BRB no eyebrows, small lips, bad nasolobial folds, running squint game.

He is a 6.25 at best.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Dec 25, 2018)

theropeking said:


> If you watch his german vids, he comes off as a tryhard nerdic beta cuck tbh


So true. he is also oldcel with deep nasolabial folds + frown and forehead lines


----------



## spark (Dec 25, 2018)

8/10


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 28, 2018)

something looks off


----------



## EdwardCullen (Aug 28, 2020)

Felix97 said:


> So true. he is also oldcel with deep nasolabial folds + frown and forehead lines


Fkin retard every girl drools over this man


----------

